# Swamp Thing Mallard Calls



## WI_LabLover (Aug 30, 2004)

Anyone have any experience and comments on these calls. I'm look'in to add to my collection and wanted to go with something that everyone else isn't using. www.swampthingmallardcalls.com.

I currently blow Hadel's primarily and was leaning to a RNT until I saw this site on RefugeForum. Thanks guys.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Marc is a hell of a person and makes a fine call. Check your messages!


----------

